# Candle Science .99 FO sale



## dibbles (Sep 8, 2015)

Candle Science has .99 for one ounce FOs from today through Friday.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 8, 2015)

I really like some of their FO's.  If I wasn't moving and trying to figure out what to do w/all the ones I already have, I would be psyched to try more!  The only thing w/CS is making sure their FO's are soap safe, they have a bunch that used to be but were downgraded for IFRA reasons.  It says so on the website, they are not trying to hide anything, but I think I ordered a couple of the wrong ones at one point b/c I kept forgetting to check....


----------



## dibbles (Sep 8, 2015)

I haven't soaped with any of these FOs. But they were awesome for candles, when I did that, once upon a time.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh now here is a sale I can get into  

Has anyone tried their honeysuckle FO? I'm looking for one that has good retention and does well in cp. Ty


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 9, 2015)

I have the honeysuckle and it was pretty good. It stuck and just like most florals it moved fast.


----------

